# Si Wisdom



## Guajiro (Nov 16, 2017)

*******************************INTROVERTED SENSATION WISDOM​*******************************​
I invite *Introverted Sensation* dominants to share their *Si* advices, experiences and wisdom to the Si inferior types.
Share anything about *Si* in your life that will help us understand what it really is and finding the balance :smileys-sunbathing-

Feel free to share anything useful. Here are some starting questions but you don't need to just stick to these.

What is *Si* really for you?
What is the wisdom *Si* brings to your life, specialy in difficult moments?
What disturbs your *Si*?
Is it really about the body or it is more mental?
Can you give an example from your life, to show why it is really an Irrational function?
What are the good things you think people who don't use *Si* as much miss in life?
Do you feel like you appretiate nature more then other people?
Do you consider yourself minimalist when it comes to material things?


*NOTES:*
* *I might post a question update in the future, so check down there if the questions are still the same*. But always feel free to add something you find interesting about *Si* in your life.
* I sarted a similar thread in the cognitive functions section, but it is more accessable to you here.


----------



## Pippi (Dec 24, 2016)




----------



## Guajiro (Nov 16, 2017)

Pippi said:


>


So much wisdom in here... I don't know if I can handle it :violin::sighlol:


----------

